# Exams and IBS!



## mirp (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello! I'm a 22 year old law student with exams coming up in a couple of weeks.. I'm absolutely terrified of getting IBS during the exams and having people think I'm going to the toilet to read some notes I wrote on my leg or something. How have you guys dealt with the problem? I cant decide if I should send an email to my school telling them to inform the examiners that I have IBS and might need to rush to the toilet frequently. But I don't really want to be identified as the IBS girl either!!!

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------

